# how do i ad new plants into a tank with fish in it?



## Bettafan (Sep 14, 2011)

I did things back ward... sorta... i got my betta and set up my tank with my old live plants however these began to wither away... soi bought new plants and took the dying one out...cleaned them up and found out they have god leave coming in... i cleaned the new plants and put them along with my old ones in a high concentrated water with plant food for quarentine... make sure they tunerd green and no snails appeared... it has high metals so it kiiled the snails if any... however i now have a dilemma... i need to introduce the plants but i dont want to stress the fish too much... he moved on 8days and just got cozy in the tank and began to eat... how can i introduce the new plants in along with gravel so my fish wont get stressed out??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The easiest way will be to take a small container with some of the tank water and fish.Wrap this in a dark towel to keep him calm.Be sure to have the top covered so he doesnt jump.Then do the tank.Once setup,place him in.


I honestly think thats the easiest less stressful way.Otherwise if you try to fill the tank with gravel with him in there you can hurt him or he can hurt himself.

He may be stressed for a day or so,but he will get over it and enjoy the plants and stuff.


----------



## Bettafan (Sep 14, 2011)

ok ty i have his container form the store soo i will use that and introduce the plants in later


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If he is afraid of the net, it seems you could stress them more out from just trying to catch and place in another container. I would just plant the plant. IMO, he'll be less stressed in his own environment than being sent to another one and then back. Just let the plant float for a day or two first and then plant it.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Betta...

You can always plant like I do. Attached are some tank pics I took a few weeks ago. It may not be pretty, but planting is just too easy. If you want the specifics, just let me know.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ben,I agree that would be best for just planting,but he has a bare bottomed tank and is trying to add gravel.That will flip the fish out,or it has every one i have ever tried to do that with.


----------



## Bettafan (Sep 14, 2011)

no my tank has gravel just needed to add more to make a firm attachment for my plants.. BBrad thanks for the help but my tank is 10g and i dont think i could do that ... i decided to just move him to his old container.... the one he came in... i will only net him to move him to the main tank will not need to net him in the beginning he just move into the container...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh,well in that case,as Ben said its just as easy as placing them in.I thought it was barebottomed,lol.

Moving him out will be stressful definitely.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you are adding a lot of gravel, then you may want to put him in a container. If it's just a few handfuls that will go around the plants themselves, plant the plants and then just grab the gravel in your hands and place it around the plants (leaving the fish in the tank.)


----------

